# Thinking about maybe buying a Camp trailer



## BigAl RIP

I dunno ???? Just something to let us get out in the winter months .The wife and I were talking about it on our return trip from California over Thanksgiving . We have 2 dogs so the choices on hotels are not great .
So after 500 miles of bored driving the discussion came up that maybe a camp trialer may be of interest . 
 SO , I have never been a big camper fan . I like my comfort which most hotels do not offer . I ain't buying a pup tent on wheels to spend time in . 

   So I am looking at Airstream trailers . They seem to look well built  and hold their value some . I have always thought of Airstream as the Cadillac of trailers  brands .
  Other than that I don't know shit about them . Some of you "Travel Monkeys" want to give me your opinion ????


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> I dunno ???? Just something to let us get out in the winter months .The wife and I were talking about it on our return trip from California over Thanksgiving . We have 2 dogs so the choices on hotels are not great .
> So after 500 miles of bored driving the discussion came up that maybe a camp trialer may be of interest .
> SO , I have never been a big camper fan . I like my comfort which most hotels do not offer . I ain't buying a pup tent on wheels to spend time in .
> 
> So I am looking at Airstream trailers . They seem to look well built and hold their value some . I have always thought of Airstream as the Cadillac of trailers brands .
> Other than that I don't know shit about them . Some of you "Travel Monkeys" want to give me your opinion ????


 Air stream and holiday rambler are both owned by the same company and are well known for being well built. I like the aluminum construction of the air stream better but both trailers share chassis and a lot of components.


----------



## JEV

Some options...

The Metropolitan look






The retro look






For the wood look






The Man Cave


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Nothing but the best for Big Al:








> *Global Expedition Vehicles*
> Since 2008, Global Expedition Vehicles (GXV) has been building  some of the most incredible trucks in the overland world. This 2010  Freightliner began as a 2WD model with a 300-inch wheelbase. The team  converted it to 4WD, took the wheelbase down to a more manageable 230  inches, and converted it to be nearly bulletproof—the bodywork is an  insulated 2.5-inch composite sandwich of many marine-grade components.  Even the windows are made of thick dual-pane construction and  stainless-steel hardware.
> 
> You can get a GXV but not for cheap. The most extreme and luxurious  lifting roof model, the Patagonia, sells for more than $500,000.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Big Al needs a Unimog


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Have you ever considered a fifth wheel?  My parents ran into the same thing.  The first time they spent the winter in texas they had a 37ft motorhome.  They spent 3 months living in it.  They decided to sell the motorhome and buy a park model down there.  They quickly found that travelling with 3 dogs was a pain for all the same reasons you mentioned.  Last year while they were down there, they picked up a used fifth wheel to use when they go to and from texas each year.  Much more comfortable and has all the amenities of home.  Queen sized bed with a bedroom pullout.  toy hauler model so they can haul dads valkyrie in the back.  Now, you might ask..fuel mileage???  When they went down last year they were hauling the bike in an enclosed cargo trailer.  On the way back they had the fifth wheel hauling the cargo trailer behind the camper.  Only $160 difference in fuel going down vs coming back.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , The wife found one she likes . I put an offer in on it .
Its a 2008 model and it is loaded .I guess we will know tomorrow .


----------



## 300 H and H

Al, 
 We have a large fith wheel trailer with sides and like it alot. It has thriple bunks for the kids in their own bedroom. In the back yard it doubles as the summer slumber parties haven the girls have had. It is now stored indoors for the winter.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Al, we had a 40' 5th wheel with 5 slides for a number of years and loved it.  Had to get rid of it when I lost my parking space at the farm.  Got a smaller class "C" instead and I can keep that at the house.  

The fiver was great.  It had plenty of space and was comfortable as hell.  It'll keep you busy though.  There always seems to be something that needs fixing, especially if you drag it off the beaten track on rough roads.  

You'll also need to develop a more laid back attitude though.  RVing is all about taking your time and enjoying the moment.  

Hope you get it and ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## fogtender

Well good luck on your choices.  I have had cab-over, tow behind and motor home version, and I like the Class "C" type Motor homes.  When you turn off the key you are done.  Turn around in your seat and the camp is set.  You don't have to go outside to get into the other two style campers and they can tow a good load if needed, or smaller car/truck.

http://thormotorcoach.com/product-lines.php

When you're tired you can just pull over and park almost anywhere, with a big tow behind camper your parking options start to get pretty limited!

Anyway, whatever choice you make you will enjoy!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice looking unit.  You won't regret it.  Jayco Eagle is a good brand too.  It's what I have though mine is a little older.  Do yourself a favor and upgrade the mattress if it hasn't been done already.  Most RV's come with a VERY rock solid hard bed.  We just changed ours.  Before that, I had a 3" memory foam on the mattress.


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:


> Just something to let us get out in the winter months


I don't know a lot about newer campers but as I recall, many of them don't like freezing temperatures.  If you're going to be in-and-out of below freezing temperatures, do you have to take some winterizing steps?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just another little tip...when winterizing it, don't forget to drain the hot water tank.  They don't like the cold and will open up like a frozen can of pepsi.  (don't ask how I know)


----------



## joec

I'm building a camper out of a Uhaul truck right now. There are a number of sizes to choose from, though mine is a 14 ft., it is perfect for two.

Sent by Tapatalk HD on a Kindle HDX.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

joec said:


> I'm building a camper out of a Uhaul truck right now. There are a number of sizes to choose from, though mine is a 14 ft., it is perfect for two.
> 
> Sent by Tapatalk HD on a Kindle HDX.


dang Joe you must be a redneck.


----------



## BigAl RIP

BigAl said:


> Well , The wife found one she likes . I put an offer in on it .
> Its a 2008 model and it is loaded .I guess we will know tomorrow .


 

 IT's mine now !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> I don't know a lot about newer campers but as I recall, many of them don't like freezing temperatures. If you're going to be in-and-out of below freezing temperatures, do you have to take some winterizing steps?


 
 This baby comes with a polar package for cold weather .


----------



## EastTexFrank

BigAl said:


> IT's mine now !!!



Congratulations Al.  We need more pictures!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Congratulations Al. We need more pictures!!!!!


 
 I will grab some on Friday .Yep the wife is pretty happy and ready to hit the road . I think first trip is going to the coast for some crabbin .


----------



## EastTexFrank

COOL.  That'll be a good shakedown run to find out everything that doesn't work or doesn't work properly.

I never thought that I would like RVing.  I don't like neighbors all that much and thought that staying in parks with peole 20 feet away would be sheer hell.  Turns out that I absolutely love it.  We're off to Fredericksburg after Christmas for a week or so.  

Happy trails Al.


----------



## ki0ho

Any one care to place a bet on how long Al will be happy with his new toy?   have a good time Al......


----------



## EastTexFrank

I dunno.  He likes to stay busy and keeping a RV up and running will do that.  It might just be me but I seem to be always working on mine.  I rationalize it by saying that if you're hauling a house down the road on wheels you've got to expect things to malfunction and break.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Son of a BITCH !!! 
 The bank arrives at a figure . I agree to pay that amount . I drive 298 miles to be informed that the Manager hasnow  changed her mine on selling the reprocessed trailer at the agreed price they told me was  a done deal . Now they won't say how much they want !!! Its now "make a higher offer and we will see" . 

How about ,,,,, *"you kiss my ass and we will see"*  if anyone comes close to my price we agreed on .


----------



## ki0ho

bankers,lawers, and Skunks are a group I try to stear clear of!!!!!!  they are all greasy and they stink!!!!!    But when ya have to deal with them...get it in writing...signed in blood,and noterised!!!   with 10 witneses!!!!!!!!!  with hands laid on by  the pope!!!!!!


----------



## ki0ho

When they do call...make them bring the damn thing to your location at their expense,,and then tell them you are going to knock off 10 percent due to added milage, not taken into account when you first examaned the unit!!!!  Ya might as well get some fun out of the deal!!!!!


----------



## Cletis

Just for an fyi.  The wife and I rented a new Artic Fox (supposedly four season) while we were building a home about 5 yrs ago.  It was Jan-April.  Artic Fox are real popular in Wy but evidently people have never actually tried staying in them in the winter.  They are about double the price and one real pc of s&%$.  I had the panels down bout every other night unthawing the tanks that were supposedly unfreezable.  The insulation package was unbelievable.  If I'd had the time I would have took pictures and sent them all over the net so all could see just how bad quality they really are.

Cletis


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , I am back to square one . The bank manager will not even return my call so I left a not so nice message on her phone . 

   I have half a mind to call the main office and complain about her .

I made a offer in writing .

They accepted the offer *over the phone* .

Then the manager changed her mind ! 

I guess its my word against hers and we all know who will win that one .

 Moving on .........


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> Well , I am back to square one . The bank manager will not even return my call so I left a not so nice message on her phone .
> 
> I have half a mind to call the main office and complain about her .
> 
> I made a offer in writing .
> 
> They accepted the offer *over the phone* .
> 
> Then the manager changed her mind !
> 
> I guess its my word against hers and we all know who will win that one .
> 
> Moving on .........


 
 I think it's a conspiracy, the bank manager must be a snot trac owner .


----------



## ki0ho

Dog gonit AL..I was hopeing you would have some fun out of the deal......

If ya got a copy of your offer..I would call the main bank and enquire....ya never know..you just might make out!!!! ya wont know till ya try!!!!


----------



## Doc

Might be kinda fun to raise a stink and go up the chain with that one.  Just to let the higher ups know what kind of person they have as manager of that branch.  
Either she agreed to your price and was overruled by the board, or she changed her mind.  Either way she should not have agreed until she had all her ducks in a row.  You should burn her butt for it.   Good luck.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well . I am looking hard . The wife has finally seen enough trailers to realize exactly what she wants . I just got out of the hospital and feel about a million percent better . Got the all clear on Cancer from the doc so now I told the wife to go buy her trailer . Heres what she wants : 
32-35 feet 5th wheel , front and rear fiberglass caps , king bed , all in one bathroom with doors , not accordion style , kitchen with island ,3 slides min , maybe a fireplace but not a deal breaker , New or used in excellent condition .
We kinda like the looks of the 2014 Cedar creek "silverback". *Anybody have one or can give me a honest review ??*
We are willing to travel anywhere within 1500 miles to get one . maybe more if the price is worth it .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cedar creek is one of the top brands from what I've heard.  Quality.  Nice units


----------



## Melensdad

My thought, given your tow vehicle, this might be more appropriate => http://www.scamptrailers.com/showroom/19-deluxe-trailers.html


----------



## BigAl RIP

Melensdad said:


> My thought, given your tow vehicle, this might be more appropriate => http://www.scamptrailers.com/showroom/19-deluxe-trailers.html


 

 Kiss my ASS!!!

   I got this Bad ASS F250 Ford sitting out here that will run circles around your  *Datsun B210* with the back cut out that you call a pickup .
 I need room to roam !!! No sardine can for me !!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

The deal breaker Al might be trying to get a king sized bed in a trailer that's approximately 32' - 35'.  I'm not saying that there's not one out there but they're not common.  Most in that size range have a queen or even a RV queen.  Everything else on your wish list shouldn't be a problem.  

Having said that I'm not familiar with the Cedar Creek Silverback.


----------



## BigAl RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> The deal breaker Al might be trying to get a king sized bed in a trailer that's approximately 32' - 35'. I'm not saying that there's not one out there but they're not common. Most in that size range have a queen or even a RV queen. Everything else on your wish list shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Having said that I'm not familiar with the Cedar Creek Silverback.


 
 You are right ! Kings are not common , but we have seen a few . The 29RE Silverback has that option . I am letting Mama lead on this one . Its too small of a space to be cooped up in with a unhappy women .....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> You are right ! Kings are not common , but we have seen a few . The 29RE Silverback has that option . I am letting Mama lead on this one . Its too small of a space to be cooped up in with a unhappy women .....


 Allen I have learned through 2 marriages . when that certain time comes around they are all grumpy .what you need is a toy hauler so you can set up your man cave in the back half


----------



## BigAl RIP

OH BOY ! Oh BOY ! OH BOY !!!
I found the one we are buying ! Actually , the wife found it .
Its 2014 Keystone Cougar 36 footer with everything she wanted and pretty much everything I wanted too . Its in Michigan, but that's ok as we planned on going that way anyway .
So tomorrow I hope to close the deal and start preparing for a little road trip next month !!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Allen that is a very nice unit if I were to travel to the lower 48 for the winter that is what I would want for a home away from home.


----------



## EastTexFrank

That looks pretty good Allen.  

I miss our 5th wheel.  If there was any way that I could have got that 40' bugger up to the house, I would still have it.  It was big with 5 slides, plenty of room and it was loaded.  Nice unit.  

I hope you two have lots of fun in yours.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well, It now belongs to me . Going to dead head  to Michigan to pick it up in a couple weeks . Then we head to Dover , N.H. to see our daughter .

Guess I will be installing that 5th wheel hitch next week on the old ford  . Lots to do . The wife is going to start going through the  storage to see how much stuff we have that can  be loaded in the back and taken with us . I hate buying stuff that we will need when we have a storage room full of crap that will work . Looks like it will be a 3 day trip from  the ranch . Mama is having a good time making a road map so we don't back tract the same way coming home .

     SO LISTEN UP !!!! Give me some ideas of things you just gotta do or see as we return from the east coast headed West . Mama's talking about dropping down and going through Amish country, Penn , Ohio , Indiana, Ill,Misouri  Kansas, Colorado, maybe Wy .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

stop in Iowa see Kirk 300 H&H


----------



## EastTexFrank

I can't offer any suggestions for your trip.  I've never traveled up that way.  

I can however offer some advice on route planning.  The most popular software among RVers seems to be Microsoft's "Streets and Trips".  You could join the Good Sam Club and use their route planning section.  They also offer road side assistance that's pretty good.  I used it once for a flat on the 5th wheel.  It also covers your personal vehicles.  

If you want to find RV Parks along the way, I use "RV Park Reviews" to find out what a place is like before stopping there.  By the way, when route planning when towing the 5th wheel I'd advise that you don't plan on going much over 300 miles or so in a day. I know, it doesn't seem like much. You can do more, a lot more, but it becomes a real test of stamina instead of a restful jog through the countryside.  

You guys have fun.  It's a great way to spend some time and see different parts of the country while towing your "house" behind you.


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, if you are coming from the west and going into Michigan along the south end of Lake Michigan then you will be passing close to my place.  

Let me know when you are in the area and we can meet for Breakfast, or Lunch or Dinner or whatever based on the time of day you are passing through here!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Man .... It looks like all the campgrounds are still closed for winter in the East  during that time when we were planning on picking up the trailer . ???? Looks like we may head straight to our daughters home in N.H.  then  backtrack through Canada on the way home and pick up the trailer as we head back . I got commitments in June and cannot be gone waiting for them to open .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hmmm.  Usually the campgrounds up here are all open around mid may.  Might be july this year though by the time all the snow is melted.


----------



## Doc

Very Nice.    
On your return trip you might want to travel through the blue ridge mtns of VA into WV.  on I-64.  Stop at Greenbriar, then then up I-77 to Ohio's first city where I'd be able to hook up with you for a spell.   There are a few state parks with camping facilities all over this area.

----edit to add I had not read your most recent post in this thread, so I see you are heading across the great white north. .....if plans change you can drop by this way.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Doc .
hell I do not know what to do . Maybe we should drop down a little lower coming back home to Idaho . Biggest problem is I got a good buddy who is headed my way June 1st for two weeks . I need to be here as we will be designing his new home and starting construction . Last Year I spent 2 months in Panama and got way behind on yearly ranch repairs . The ranch hands have been busy catching up now that we can get around without fighting snow . I need to be here for summer . The trailer will only be used in the winter .


----------

